# miniature EV ATV



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

It can work but it will have to be geared really slowly to save the motor.

Have a look at this video to see what a drill motor can do.





If you can acquire a transaxle from an old mobility scooter then that will give you the whole motor, gears, axle, and wheels in one unit. I've seen little buggies and carts made for children built up from a scooter chassis.

Alternatively a small ride on mower (not hydrostatic) transaxle could be drill powered.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

You might find an unwanted "powerwheels" toy electric car to get the basic items needed for cheap or even free. Here's one for $10:
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/mcy/3933982404.html

A battery powered electric drill might be just barely enough to move a small ATV at about 1 MPH. I made an electric powered riding mower that weighed about 350 lb (including 220 lb of me), and it used just about 400 watts (24V at 15-20A): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5TyhdY-cHQ


----------



## andriusaaa (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you all for replies. As for the link - this we have this model at home and it barely moves as a new toy. I think it has a 6 v motor in it and is good only for pavement and absolutely no hills. As for craiglist - it is a gold mine, but a live in Lithuania and it would be pretty hard to find someone who would be willing to ship these kidcars. 
Any ways, i think i have found what i want - e used dewalt cordless drill - 18 v 450 w motor with three mechanical gears. Granted it has no batteries but i'll have to look for something. What are Your thoughts on this motor? And as for battery, should i go for overvolting and buy a 24 v. battery or can i go to 12v. The seller said to me that the motor can draw up to 100 A.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

If the motor is really 450 watts then it should have enough power for a small vehicle like this. At 18V that's 25A, and most DC motors can draw 4x rated current (100A) for very short times. Duty cycle goes by square of current so at 4x the duty cycle would be 1/16, probably like 5 seconds on and 2 minutes off. Overvolting the motor with 24V may be OK but you might risk damaging the controller. However, you can get PWM controllers on eBay for about $10 that should work if you have problems. For such a small vehicle you might be able to use R/C toy and model plane Lithium batteries, but you will probably pay well over $100 for 18V 10Ah. You can probably get three 6V 12Ah SLAs for $15 each that will do the job.

Some LiPo batteries that might work:
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...lightmax_5000mAh_6S1P_25C_USA_Warehouse_.html
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...S_30C_Hardcase_Car_Lipoly_USA_Warehouse_.html
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...lightmax_8000mAh_6S1P_30C_USA_Warehouse_.html
SLA:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6V-12Ah-SLA-Sealed-Lead-Acid-Battery-brand-new-6-Volt-12AH-/121084914315

Controllers:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-50V-40A-...ontroller-12V-24V-48V-2000W-MAX-/261242661418
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-10V-28V-...ntrol-PWM-HHO-RC-PLC-Controller-/221268274841
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-40V-100A-1200W-DC-Motor-Speed-Control-PWM-Controller-/140357609275


----------



## andriusaaa (Aug 3, 2013)

PStechPaul said:


> If the motor is really 450 watts then it should have enough power for a small vehicle like this. At 18V that's 25A, and most DC motors can draw 4x rated current (100A) for very short times. Duty cycle goes by square of current so at 4x the duty cycle would be 1/16, probably like 5 seconds on and 2 minutes off. Overvolting the motor with 24V may be OK but you might risk damaging the controller. However, you can get PWM controllers on eBay for about $10 that should work if you have problems. For such a small vehicle you might be able to use R/C toy and model plane Lithium batteries, but you will probably pay well over $100 for 18V 10Ah. You can probably get three 6V 12Ah SLAs for $15 each that will do the job.
> 
> Some LiPo batteries that might work:
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...lightmax_5000mAh_6S1P_25C_USA_Warehouse_.html
> ...


Thank You! Initially i Thought that 450 w would be more then enough. But it will have to do. I think i will try to use 18 v batteries, just to save the motor and the controller. And if things go wrong then we'll see. Thank You again.


----------

